# things are quiet - so room setup stuff



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

things are a bit quiet and I have been busy in the studio so I thought I might tell you about some stuff.

Room setup
recently I have upgraded to a set of B&W 802's. Blow your mind great speakers but I have had to change my room completely to compensate for having mains now (not near field). I have done a lot of searching and forum reading and could not really find anything concrete on setting up 'mains'.

My room is not a normal shape either - the front two walls angle in at 6degrees to form a smaller front with bass traps in all corners - my roof is sloping from low to high in the centre and the same at the back so....

I basically have been doing a lot of move and listen by ear. I wanted a bit of air around the speakers so I started with the 1/3 rule. In order to leave room for my near fields and the mains though this (the 1/3) was giving me an exaggerated stereo field...which I didn't mind too much. I have ended up moving them in a bit more so the 1/3 rule gives more of an equilateral triangle with the mains (compromising the near field stereo image). the difference between the two speaker sets is huge now. I can hear so much more detail with the mains but feel I am geting a bit more bottom end from the near fields (weird).

Anyone else been through the whole room setup thing and got any tips or tricks - for me at the moment it is a lot of just moving and listening to find the right spot. I dont want be too far back in the room as I am tightest and most controlled at the front - rear of room is mostly diffusion and absorption - front has mostly bass traps and absorption. I will put some pics up soon as well to show the setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On thing Ive noticed with the B&W 800 series is that they sound much better if kept at least 3 ft away from any walls, They like to sit out from the rear wall at lest that much as well. As with most speakers in this class they also have a much wider sound field and imaging.


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

A good friend of mine also uses 802's for mastering, and he also ended up placing them pretty far from any wall.

What amp do you drive them with?


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

im using a bryston 4b


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Yummy! :flex::T


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice amp you got there man.


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

cheers


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

What are you using for a preamp?


----------

